# Bike Week Part III: Audi Bicycles - Two-Wheeled Offerings from quattro GmbH



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Mention the name “quattro GmbH” to most American Audi enthusiasts in these post-RS 6 days and you’ll no longer drum up a quizzical look. This small division of Audi is responsible for special edition models like the aforementioned RS 6, the upcoming RS 4 and European market A4 DTM models to name just a few. In addition to these special cars quattro GmbH is also responsible for a seemingly endless palette of interior options and upgrades for tailoring an Audi to specific desires at a price. Still, those with knowledge of this division of delights from Audi might be surprised to know that quattro GmbH is also behind the design and manufacture of Audi-branded bicycles, though it will probably come as no surprise that these non-motorized Audis are far from pedestrian.
* Full Story *


----------



## AvantYeti (May 20, 2006)

*Re: Bike Week Part III: Audi Bicycles - Two-Wheeled Offerings from quattro GmbH ([email protected])*

Greeting George, Do you know if they still make mountain bikes. I was in Ingolstadt last year and saw them, I want one but can't find them on their site. Was just wondering, one would look good on top of my Avant...
thanks
-Dale


----------

